# The story of Offat's bayou.



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Some of you may know the story about how Offatts Bayou got its name. For those that don't ... back in the days when the rail ran straight up/down Broadway... people would say " I want off at the bayou"... thus it became known as "Offatts Bayou". Good stuff eh?

BT


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Neat story. Make sense.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Word up, gonna go see Whodat at the Offat. Late.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Good story but what did they say that the other end?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Good story but what did they say that the other end?


Let me on? They already knew where they were...


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

Do you know why they call it the bayou?




Cause da water run bayou house.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

The reason Offatt's bayou is there is because that is one of the places they dredged for fill to raise Galveston as they built the new seawall, after the 1900 storm. The crash basin too.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Loved the story bro!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Good story but what did they say that the other end?


They said "sea that wall, drop me off there" Hence Sea-Wall...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Why was Offats Bayou dug so deep? What was it's purpose?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> Why was Offats Bayou dug so deep? What was it's purpose?


see post #7


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks, im looking out my door at offatts bayou as we speak.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Good story but what did they say that the other end?


Before you get on the streetcar, you's Bayou Self.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CaptJack said:


> The reason Offatt's bayou is there is because that is one of the places they dredged for fill to raise Galveston as they built the new seawall, after the 1900 storm. The crash basin too.


Right...The deep hole in Moses Lake is there for the same reason. This is where they dredged to build the levi from Dickinson Bayou to the flood gate. :work:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

do any of you know of a place just off 61st on offatts bayou that was called the NUNS?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Is the water clearer in Offats than the rest of the bay? A buddy of mine use to go gigging for stone crabs in offats at night. When I asked how he could see he said the water was very clear. He would snorkel with a gig and dive light and dive down 10 to 15 feet or so to gig them.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

waters clear alot in offatts, but also dirty alot to. better when we have 2 incoming and 2 out going tides a day.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

If this interests you, I have read and suggest this book. It tells the story of how they raised the city. It has a lot of pictures, which I like.

http://www.amazon.com/Galveston-Sti...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282959795&sr=8-1


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Great story. After reading I realised that I have been pronouncing it wrong. Now I know.


----------

